# Symbol



## Curufinwe (Nov 16, 2002)

Is there one defining symbol which symbolises middle-earth and when you see it reminds you of middle-earth? As some of you know in the Myst series there is a symbol which you would recognis and associate to it and that is the circle with lines through it. Is there one like this? All i can think of is the initials J.R.R.T all put into one letter.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 16, 2002)

Ah, you mean an actual written symbol. I thuoght for a minute that you were talking in the litarature-sense of the word. 
Umm.. Well yes I'd say the JRRT-symbol was one, but that actually reminds me more of the histories and epic tales of the Silmarillion rather than the LotR. 
The Dwarf-runes used both on Balin's tomb (the Cirth) and on Thorin's Map in the Hobbit (which are actually slightly modified Anglo-Saxon runes) both remind me of Middle-Earth, and the events of the War of the RIng and its prelude. That's not really a single symbol, but anyway.


----------



## Grond (Nov 16, 2002)

For some reason the "G" rune used by Gandalf (and myself) have always reminded me of Middle-earth anytime I see it. But that is just me.  (See the "G" Rune as it tiles in my avatar.)


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh, please! Crazy people! It's either the One Ring or that picture of Middle Earth that you always see!


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 18, 2002)

Also the beautiful pictures on the front covers of the new editions of the Sil and UT remind me of M-E and Beleriand respectively.. Wonderful, says I.


----------



## Ceorl (Nov 30, 2002)

For me it has to be the JRRT rune.


----------

